# selling Space Wolves, Want CAD



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

primarily for those in Ontario, Canada. though few in number, I am selling my space wolf army. here is the kijiji listing just to make it easier, as I only really deal with cash, i doubt anyone here will really be interested, but i thought id post just incase.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1018965719&posted=true&adActivated=true


----------

